# TeachMe



## TeachMe (Jun 30, 2009)

AMD Phenom 9650 X4 Socket AM2+
MSI K9N SLI V2 nForce 570LT SLI/ SATA-R / RedfoxTA790GXB A2+ ATI HD3300/VSL
Kingston 4GB PC6400 DDR2 800		
Samsung 500GB 7200rpm SATA 3Gb/s

BTW: im from the Philippines and the specifications above is about 18,000 Philippine Peso(PHP), i got a budget of 20,000 PHP, alreadt got a 17" LG LCD Monitor.


still thinking about adding Video Cards and still looking for a good Case, any recommendations?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 30, 2009)

Noypi! hmmm sa videocard recommend ko 9600GT or 9800GT for Nvidia kng AMD gus2 mo ung 4830 or 4770 

mas mbilis both ang 4830 at 4770 vs ung recommend ko sa Nvidia so obviously ung mblis kukunin mo.

check mo prices sa PCBodega.com at rsun.com.ph


----------



## TeachMe (Jun 30, 2009)

HD 3300 na nga yun on Board nya e? pangit lang kasi mababa ram, eh panu kung SLI nlng kaya ako? tapos dalawang 9600 na nvidia


translation: "there's already an ATI HD3300 hundred on board? maybe the GPU RAM wont be enough? what if is use the SLI MoBo instead? and use two nvidias for the graphics?"

sorry


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry but this is an english only forum.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 30, 2009)

tigger said:


> Sorry but this is an english only forum.



If it helps him understand better then its ok i guess.


----------



## unibrow1990 (Jun 30, 2009)

Phenom I cpu's like the 9650 arn't that good, i would look for a phenom II triple or quad core.


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 1, 2009)

what about intel core 2 quad? anyone wanna recommend using intel instead of AMD?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 1, 2009)

If your motherboard has a Phenom bios update(which it obviously does) then it will support a Phenom II.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 1, 2009)

TeachMe said:


> what about intel core 2 quad? anyone wanna recommend using intel instead of AMD?



No, just update your bios and buy a phenom II. Much cheaper than buying a whole new board and cpu.

EDIT: wait do you have the 790gx motherboard or the 570LT?


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 1, 2009)

the rig isnt assembled yet, i just asking if the specs are fine? and it would be nice if someone suggest other specs too if be making this on or after December 2009 still far away and i only have a budget limit of 20 thousand pesos) damn Philippines too poor, doest have DDR3 yet too expensive for the Philippines


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome bro!  noypi! Ehehe, well budget wise go for the Phenoms but get the II's. Or if your price range would get you the same amount with an Intel core 2 or c2q setup then go for that, as for video cards I'm with Radeonx2's suggestion


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 1, 2009)

i already got a video card on my rig right now, Palit GeForce 9400 GT, ill just change the 9400GT to my new rig, 9400GT works fine with me, so i wont upgrade video cards first, ill just go for processors, MoBo's, HDD and RAM on this new rig. cos the im using right now is already 4 years, pentium 4 3.06GHZ, vitage PC i got here)


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 2, 2009)

Same here buddy ^^ I'm still running on a vintage machine which does the job fine for me ATM.. I'm planning on spending cash for a decent i7 rig maybe around December or early January . Btw where do you intend to get those parts... Gilmore? PCX? I know a retailer but he resides somewhere in Cavite.... He's a Tipid PC member and is well ruputable for his parts and prices. Btw this guy is per order basis.. He can get you stuff which aren't found on PCX and other mainstream pc stores... Hit me back here if you wan't me to hook u up with him


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 2, 2009)

cavite's too far, got no auto to get there,, haha, give me his contact detail's im really looking into higher end parts with lowered prices


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 2, 2009)

PM sent to you buddy... Contact details of the shop/retailer.


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks buddy san ka sa pinas? 

AMD Phenom II Quad Core 810 95w 2.6ghz @ P9550.00 

is the Phenom II stated above just right? or i go get a higher one?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 2, 2009)

How much more/less is the X3 720?


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 2, 2009)

AMD Phenom II Triple Core 720 @ P8200.00 there?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 2, 2009)

That would be better for gaming. It's got more cache and you'll most likely be able to clock it higher.


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 2, 2009)

oh? nice and its cheaper right? but i would like to have a quad core right now? hmm? 

AMD Phenom II 720

i'll pair it with the MoBo here:click the link
http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=3670154


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 2, 2009)

The extra core wont do much in games. Maybe in other stuff, but I don't know what all you're gonna be doing. And with that board, you're getting DDR3 too right? Because it's AM3.


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 2, 2009)

yea im going DDR3 hmmm? im a computer science student, im not just gaming but ill be also doing programming project with it


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 2, 2009)

If that stuff is CPU heavy, might as well grab the 810.


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 2, 2009)

about the ATI Crossfire Technology, it only works for ATI VCards right?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes that board will only do Crossfire, no SLI. But you can put an Nvidia card in the board, just not two.


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 2, 2009)

if i wanna put t2o i should use two ATI? 2 NVIDIA'S wont do right?

just some Visual Studio and java programming


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 2, 2009)

is three GB of DDR3 enough?


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 2, 2009)

okay thanks, i got a 20000 peso budget the Processor, MoBo, Memory already costs about 19000 how am i going to get an HDD?


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 2, 2009)

TeachMe said:


> is three GB of DDR3 enough?



You can't use triple channel kits on an AMD system. Get a 4gb kit.


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 3, 2009)

we only get bundles of 3GB's and 6GB's here in the philippines i think

EDIT: 2gb DDr3 is already 3000 pesos 3 GB DDr3 is 3900 pesos? ) what a difference


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 3, 2009)

The triple channel kit will run in single channel unless you only use two of the sticks. Only the core i7 CPU's can do triple channel.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

Honestly I would go with  Biostar AM2+ mobo, 4 gigs of DDR2 and the AMD 940..(more than 3 gigs needs a 64bit operating system too)

How much is that compared to the parts you listed?

Budget is important DDR3 isant.


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 3, 2009)

the 3GB is in 3 x 1 GB's ill be using 3 slots already. is vista ultimate a 64 BIT OS? coz i got one here, no validation lols


----------



## n-ster (Jul 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The triple channel kit will run in single channel unless you only use two of the sticks. Only the core i7 CPU's can do triple channel.



Have you even read this?


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Honestly I would go with  Biostar AM2+ mobo, 4 gigs of DDR2 and the AMD 940..(more than 3 gigs needs a 64bit operating system too)
> 
> How much is that compared to the parts you listed?
> 
> Budget is important DDR3 isant.



AMD 940 is about 12000 pesos, lol, if i get a 940 and the BIOSTAR MoBo is @ 12000+7000 = 19000, no DDR3 yet!!! )


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 3, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Have you even read this?



can you just explain that? than talking about nonsense, your not helping here


EDIT: got that, if i use 3 slots? it wont run? so i should use only two? is that right? how about using 4 slots? and how about i get 6GBs 3 x 2GB's, will this work??


----------



## Darren (Jul 3, 2009)

TeachMe said:


> EDIT: got that, if i use 3 slots? it wont run? so i should use only two? is that right? how about using 4 slots? and how about i get 6GBs 3 x 2GB's, will this work??



The computer will work but it will not be dual channel. For dual channel you need two sticks of memory or four sticks of memory. 

If you put 3 sticks in an AMD system it will detect the memory but it will only run in single channel. Only Intel's i7 support triple channel memory. 

If you want dual channel with an AMD rig you need either 2 sticks or 4 sticks. 

PS. The AMD Phenom 9650 is dreadfully slow.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 3, 2009)

TeachMe said:


> thanks buddy san ka sa pinas?
> 
> AMD Phenom II Quad Core 810 95w 2.6ghz @ P9550.00
> 
> is the Phenom II stated above just right? or i go get a higher one?



Sorry late reply dude! hehe I'm staying here @ Las Piñas City, Manila.. Goodluck on your new build!


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 3, 2009)

ill be using the Phenom II X3 710 instead of the 9650


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2009)

TeachMe said:


> ill be using the Phenom II X3 710 instead of the 9650



Good choice. 

Also, don't limit yourself to just ATi or Nvidia cards. Really think you should look into the 790X chipset if it's cheaper. Oh and for daily use... 3x1GB works ok but why not 2x2Gb?

EDIT:

Oh and welcome to TPU!


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 3, 2009)

ill use 2x2GB to have it single channeled or 4X2GB if i have the cash or if the prices lowers


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2009)

TeachMe said:


> ill use 2x2GB to have it single channeled



I'm sorry to correct you:

3x1GB will be single channel, 2x2GB will be dual channel. If your going with a Ph.II 710 and got the extra funds available go AM3 board. Just remember don't cut corners, if it means getting a twice as nice AM2+ board and a much better power supply I suggest you go the AM2 route.

Regarding the video card, I state it just depends on how much your going to want to game.

Also, pick a couple cases and post them: We can then help you.


----------



## Darren (Jul 3, 2009)

TeachMe said:


> ill use 2x2GB to have it single channeled or 4X2GB if i have the cash or if the prices lowers



I'm not sure if I can explain this in any other way.

You need *2* or *4* sticks for dual channel

So if you run* 2*x2 GBs its 2 sticks so its dual channel

If you run *4*x2 GBs its 4 sticks so its dual channel

and therefore

If you run *1*x2 GB its single channel

Also I'd recommend buying all the ram at the same time to ensure they are all the same brand and model type, it usually doesn't matter but i'm overly cautious. I'd recommend OCZ, Corsair and Kingston.

Edit:



TeachMe said:


> im not sure if im going with the 710 or 720. what about the mobo? the BIOSTAR not that good yet? there arent any good MoBos here in the Philippines. this country is always late at techlogy damn poverty haha



If you are overclocking the 720 BE is the better option, otherwise get the 710 if you plan on keeping everything stock.


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 3, 2009)

im not sure if im going with the 710 or 720. what about the mobo? the BIOSTAR not that good yet? there arent any good MoBos here in the Philippines. this country is always late at techlogy damn poverty haha


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 4, 2009)

ill be OCing haha


----------



## n-ster (Jul 4, 2009)

I like Biostar and 720BE since its BE


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 4, 2009)

good that will be my choice then 720 and the biostar  coz i like those two, too


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 7, 2009)

i was also thinking about these motherboards,, any comments?

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=M3A790GXH/128M&s=
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=A780FullHD&s=


----------



## Darren (Jul 7, 2009)

TeachMe said:


> i was also thinking about these motherboards,, any comments?
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=M3A790GXH/128M&s=
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=A780FullHD&s=



The asrock M3A790GXH/128M would be better because its based on the 790GX chipset, which I believe has a slightly faster onboard video card due to a higher clockspeed, the M3A790GXH/128M also has crossfire support too. They are both high end motherboards so it makes little difference, you'll be able to oveclock the Phenom II X3 720 BE easily with either board.

However, if you were to buy the Asrock A780FullHD you could put the savings towards a better processor such as the Phenom II X4 range or a better video card - its worth thinking about.


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> The asrock M3A790GXH/128M would be better because its based on the 790GX chipset, which I believe has a slightly faster onboard video card due to a higher clockspeed, the M3A790GXH/128M also has crossfire support too. They are both high end motherboards so it makes little difference, you'll be able to oveclock the Phenom II X3 720 BE easily with either board.
> 
> However, if you were to buy the Asrock A780FullHD you could put the savings towards a better processor such as the Phenom II X4 range or a better video card - its worth thinking about.




how about the Biostar board?


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> You never sent me the link for the biostar motherboard or told me the model number.



oh, its in the earlier post, page 1 i think


----------



## Darren (Jul 7, 2009)

The Biostar motherboard is based on the 790 GX chipset so its similar to the Asrock M3A790GXH. I would go with the board which is the cheapest of the two.

However, like I said in my previous post, you'd be better off buying a slightly cheaper motherboard based on the older 780 chipset if it means that can afford a better processor such as the Phenom II X4, video card or more ram etc.


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks, but i think won't find any of those ASRock boards here in the philippines


----------

